# black dots on kitty's chin



## Gurney (Mar 20, 2007)

I noticed some black dots on my cat's chin. I think they have gotten more numerous and I just realized her skin there is red/irritated, probably from scratching it repeatedly. Is this from fleas or ear mites? Her ears are clean of mites but these black dots look like the ear mite junk that was in her ears when we adopted her as a stray years ago. If you know what these are, what should I use to cure her? Thanks for your replies!


----------



## CataholicsAnonymous (Dec 4, 2006)

Probably one of two possibilities: feline acne or eosinophilic granuloma. Your vet can determine which one it is, and prescribe the appropriate medicines. (Usually antibiotics if acne and steroids if eosinophilic.) 

Both of these conditions can be brought on by using plastic food or water bowls.


----------



## horseplaypen (Apr 1, 2004)

Our cats had a brief outbreak of feline acne in the fall that lasted for a month or so. They just looked like tiny scabs that clumped at the base of their fur. I didn't notice that their skin was especially irritated, or that they paid much attention to the spots. It just kind of cleared up on its own, by the time we got to the vet the spots were pretty much gone, and the vet offered us some stuff but we declined.

If the spots don't seem to be going away or if it's really bugging your cat, I'd go get it checked out.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

If it's a mild case of acne, washing the area with a solution of hot water and Hibiclens (or another brand with chlorhexadine) should clear it up in a week or so. Some other members have used hydrogen peroxide, though I don't think it's as effective, myself.


----------



## Gurney (Mar 20, 2007)

Thanks for the replies!

I re-read my post and may have been unclear with my description. The black dots are not actually on her skin, they are loose in her fur. Her chin is a little red from scratching, I think.

We figured out that two of our other cats also have these dots, to a lesser degree. Our 4th cat doesn't have it (yet?)...

Does this change your opinions?

Thanks again!!


----------



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

if the black dots are only present in the chin area on all cats, then it probably still acne or similar.

If you can find it on others parts of their body, you may have fleas.


----------



## CataholicsAnonymous (Dec 4, 2006)

Here are some photos of feline acne; the second photo looks like what you've described. 
http://www.fabcats.org/acneandstudtail.html


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

I agree. It's hard to think fleas would only be on her chin; that's not a favorite place for fleas, anyway. The loose black dots may have been blackheads that were detached by scratching.


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

If you use plastic bowls, ditch them for ceramic or stainless....something that is not porous. Many times the bacteria forms inside porous plastic bowls and can cause/aggrevate Feline Acne.


----------



## Gurney (Mar 20, 2007)

That picture is exactly what it looks like, CA! Thanks!

For the record, we use ceramic bowls...

Sounds like acne is the diagnosis. Thanks to everyone for their replies on this!


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

Gurney said:


> That picture is exactly what it looks like, CA! Thanks!
> 
> For the record, we use ceramic bowls...


That's great. Just keep cleaning them daily, because once a cat has feline acne it only takes the smallest thing to continue the flare ups, even the oils in the food itself cause irritation. Also, sometimes people use stainless or ceramic bowls, but forget about factoring in if they have an auto dry feeder, etc., pet fountain, etc. - keep those in mind too. What kind of cat do you have? I know those with flat faces, persians, etc. seem to be more prone to acne, but it's still pretty common in general.

P.S. 
A betadine wash is sometimes effective, yet mild too.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

After you get it cleared up, just keeping your cat's chin clean with periodic hot water rinsing will keep it from flaring up again.


----------



## Gurney (Mar 20, 2007)

We have 4 wonderful cats - all former strays and all mutts. They all have the 'typical' face shape - no flat faced kitties. Only 3 of the 4 have acne. And we don't have any automatic pet feeders/waterers. We just moved so I'm thinking maybe the stress caused them to break out. It's weird because in previous moves this has never happened. Maybe their chins were irritated by marking all the new surfaces in the house?!

On a funny note - I was reading about feline acne online and someone said "cats are not embarrassed by acne".  --How would _you_ know?!


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Ha ha ... that's true. :lol: 

I do think stress is a factor; also a cat may just be predisposed to developing acne.


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

Gurney said:


> We have 4 wonderful cats - all former strays and all mutts. They all have the 'typical' face shape - no flat faced kitties. Only 3 of the 4 have acne. And we don't have any automatic pet feeders/waterers. We just moved so I'm thinking maybe the stress caused them to break out. It's weird because in previous moves this has never happened. Maybe their chins were irritated by marking all the new surfaces in the house?!
> 
> On a funny note - I was reading about feline acne online and someone said "cats are not embarrassed by acne".  --How would _you_ know?!


I'm a big Mutt fan myself (dogs & cats)! Though I also have a soft spot for any kitty that has points! Blue eyes doesn't hurt either! 

Maybe there was something in the new house that irritated their chins as they marked around the house??? 

Maybe we'll never figure it out! LOL 

Do you have pics of them?


----------



## Gurney (Mar 20, 2007)

Lots of pics - I'll have to upload some to the proper forum! Thanks again, everyone!


----------

